# Looking for a used over/under



## acarroline (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm looking for a good quality, lower priced over/under. I imagine I'm not alone in this, but hear me out.

I have a couple of quality shotguns that I use for hunting, but would really like to try an over/under for pheasant hunting. Stoeger make a over/under that sells new for about $450. Something along these lines is what I am looking for, only used and less money.

Am I completely off base, or are there some guns out ther that I might be able to find?

I appreciate any help on tis topic, as I am kind of a novice. Please feel free to e-mail me ([email protected]).


----------

